# New knives



## sharpeblades (Jan 2, 2011)

A couple of new ones to look at


----------



## OconeeDan (Jan 2, 2011)

Both are very nice, but I am kinda partial to the smaller one.
Dan


----------



## Nicodemus (Jan 2, 2011)

Nice!!!


----------



## wvdawg (Jan 2, 2011)

Awesome - thats some beautiful ironwood!


----------



## J HESTER (Jan 2, 2011)

Very nice.


----------



## fireman401 (Jan 2, 2011)

Very nice!


----------



## CAL (Jan 2, 2011)

Better ern nice!


----------



## dawg2 (Jan 2, 2011)

Very nice!


----------



## DROP POINT (Jan 2, 2011)

Beautiful knives Raleigh! Love that iron wood.

Davin


----------



## papaz (Jan 3, 2011)

Beautiful knives sir!!


----------



## bg7m (Jan 3, 2011)

Very nice work Raleigh


----------



## sharpeblades (Jan 3, 2011)

Thank you guys


----------



## george hancox (Jan 4, 2011)

great work


----------



## marknga (Jan 4, 2011)

That is a pair! Beautiful.


----------



## EON (Jan 4, 2011)

I'm more impressed all the time. I could only dream of creating something half as nice.


----------



## boneboy96 (Jan 4, 2011)

Nice pair there Raleigh!


----------



## sharpeblades (Jan 5, 2011)

Thanks guys for the kind words


----------



## carver (Jan 6, 2011)

Looking good Raleigh.


----------



## trial&error (Jan 7, 2011)

You know I've ground and sanded alot of things in my life and I find it difficult to get things perfectly even.  So I gotta ask do you just have nerves of steel or do you use a jig to get your blade profiles even?


----------



## sharpeblades (Jan 7, 2011)

*No jig for grinding*

Thank you sir and no sir i dont use a jig just my two hands and my pot belly


----------



## trial&error (Jan 7, 2011)

I wish my hands or pot belly were that steady.  bravo.  I'm gonna have to come watch you work one day.


----------



## sharpeblades (Jan 7, 2011)

*Grinding a knife*

You are welcome any time-There is always something going on  ~Raleigh


----------



## Wade95 (Jan 7, 2011)

Beautiful!


----------



## au7126 (Jan 7, 2011)

Are they for sale& if so how much?


----------



## sharpeblades (Jan 7, 2011)

*A couple of new ones*

They are already spoken for


----------



## TNGIRL (Jan 8, 2011)

Raleigh, I'm like Oconee Dan....partial to the smaller one. They both are beautiful!! Exactly what we've become spoiled by!!!!


----------



## shotgun (Jan 8, 2011)

Mr Raleigh what is the blade length on the bottom knife?
What type do you call it?


----------



## sharpeblades (Jan 8, 2011)

Thank you guys and gals and shotgun i call that knife a bird and trout knife with a gaurd .The knife is 8in.ol & has a 3-1/4 in.cutting edge.It is very lite and balances well in the hand


----------



## Buck Nasty (Jan 12, 2011)

This is why I am saving my quarters...I want me a Tabor Knife with that Ironwood handle!!!!


----------



## rutandstrut (Jan 17, 2011)

I would like to Thank Raleigh for making such a Beautiful Knife! The smaller Knife was given to me as a Birthday Present...This is one of the best Birthday Present I have gotten in a very long time! Here are a few Pictures I took of my new Knife. Thanks Raleigh for making such a Beautiful and Functional Knife! Great Craftsmanship!


----------



## Tomboy Boots (Jan 17, 2011)

rutandstrut said:


> I would like to Thank Raleigh for making such a Beautiful Knife! The smaller Knife was given to me as a Birthday Present...This is one of the best Birthday Present I have gotten in a very long time! Here are a few Pictures I took of my new Knife. Thanks Raleigh for making such a Beautiful and Functional Knife! Great Craftsmanship!



Your 50th birthday is special, and Raleigh does make some beautiful knives. I knew you would like it


----------



## sharpeblades (Jan 17, 2011)

*Birthday knife*

Tim & Debbie thank you and happy birthday


----------



## rutandstrut (Jan 18, 2011)

Tomboy Boots said:


> Your 50th birthday is special, and Raleigh does make some beautiful knives. I knew you would like it



My 50th Birthday was very special...I really like the knife! I am already in the process of getting Raleigh to make me another knife!


----------



## sharpeblades (Jan 18, 2011)

*Birthday Knife*

Tim my 65th was special to me also and ime looking forward to working with you on another one ~Raleigh


----------



## TNGIRL (Jan 18, 2011)

cool knife for your birthday Tim!!!!! Debbie did good!!!!! Raleigh makes a fine sticker for sure!!!!! nice sheath too.


----------



## rutandstrut (Jan 18, 2011)

TNGIRL said:


> cool knife for your birthday Tim!!!!! Debbie did good!!!!! Raleigh makes a fine sticker for sure!!!!! nice sheath too.



Thanks Tomi! I look forward to using this knife on a few Gobblers this Spring...if not sooner!


----------



## southwoodshunter (Jan 18, 2011)

TNGIRL said:


> cool knife for your birthday Tim!!!!! Debbie did good!!!!! Raleigh makes a fine sticker for sure!!!!! nice sheath too.


 
X2 Really nice.. I have one of Tabor's creations also.. a work of art for sure..


----------



## tedsknives (Jan 18, 2011)

Raleigh, sorry for the late post. Really nice work as always


----------



## sharpeblades (Jan 18, 2011)

*A couple of new ones*

Ted thank you sir


----------

